# Came out of the prepper closet to my wife....



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Well, after 6 years, she has finally come to her own conclusion that we need to prep. Has been harping on me that we need more food and ways to store it long-term.

Her coworker started to panic prep in march and she sat back and watched. I commented from time to time but never divulged my dark secret. She always just assumed we "have some of that" because we live on a farm and could expect a ND blizzard for a few days.

She got to the point where she was going to order a bunch of crap online that we already have plenty of.. and I had to enlighten her and push her down the rabbit hole.

on the bright side... my bulk purchases just got easier to make and store since I don't have to hide it anymore...:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Should have kept it a secret. Now she''ll tell her friends, family and neighbors and you'll have a great big target on your back. Even worse she'll give some of your "extra" supplies to friends, family and neighbors.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Should have kept it a secret. Now she''ll tell her friends, family and neighbors and you'll have a great big target on your back. Even worse she'll give some of your "extra" supplies to friends, family and neighbors.


our neighbors are our family.... in-laws live across the road. and they have the full grain bins. she won't tell her parents, but will more likely expect us to prep to cover them (which I anticipated).
you act like she is a liberal nut who will throw me and her kids under the bus... like I said, she came to the conclusion that prepping (and required secrecy that comes with it) on her own... she is watching my type this as we speak.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Better late than never. Good luck be smart about it.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Years ago, after my wife read One Second After, she told me we needed to be better prepared. Music to my ears. 

BTW, in the early 80s I was stationed at Minot as a missile crew member, meaning I drove all over the rural roads on the way to the launch control centers. It was really cold back then but we did love that area... especially the local folks.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

My wife finally figured it out when the first shortages became evident at the begining of this Covid-19 crap. Said , she'd never argue with my prepping.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> our neighbors are our family.... in-laws live across the road. and they have the full grain bins. she won't tell her parents, but will more likely expect us to prep to cover them (which I anticipated).
> you act like she is a liberal nut who will throw me and her kids under the bus... like I said, she came to the conclusion that prepping (and required secrecy that comes with it) on her own... she is watching my type this as we speak.


No, not throw you under the bus, but people talk. Sometimes without thinking about the consequences. I had to tell my wife the same thing. Covid brought my wife in. She used to get angry with my storage then the shortages hit and we were fine. Now she's on board.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Pics?


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

No wife, but my daughter is as bad as I am, when we go shopping, she bitches if I don't get enough of certain things.

The last 100 pounds of rice was because she insisted on it, it brought the total to 440 pounds.

She is also the reason there are 10 cases of toilet paper in the living room, 360 rolls of Scott 1,100 sheet rolls.

That 10 cases had no where else to go, no room where the rest is stored. 

Now she is on my ass to get canned chicken today, like 24 cans of it, 

that's to add to the 60 cans we already have that were bought in the last 4 months.

Had to order a 16 gallon blue barrel to put 60# of rice in, will go in under the kitchen table, has a cover and locking strap, makes it bug proof..

Save having to go out too many times for the bags.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

SOCOM42 said:


> No wife, but my daughter is as bad as I am, when we go shopping, she bitches if I don't get enough of certain things.
> 
> The last 100 pounds of rice was because she insisted on it, it brought the total to 440 pounds.
> 
> ...


You store like I do, stuff everywhere


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> Well, after 6 years, she has finally come to her own conclusion that we need to prep. Has been harping on me that we need more food and ways to store it long-term.
> 
> Her coworker started to panic prep in march and she sat back and watched. I commented from time to time but never divulged my dark secret. She always just assumed we "have some of that" because we live on a farm and could expect a ND blizzard for a few days.
> 
> ...


Please disregard the 1-900-SLIPPY calls on your wife's phone bill and just say "Thanks Slip!"

:vs_closedeyes:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Chipper said:


> Should have kept it a secret. Now she''ll tell her friends, family and neighbors and you'll have a great big target on your back. Even worse she'll give some of your "extra" supplies to friends, family and neighbors.


Right, sure, because everyone knows that those stupid women can't keep their mouths shut.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paulag1955 said:


> Right, sure, because everyone knows that those stupid women can't keep their mouths shut.


Me, I would change one word. I would change women to people. I know both males and females who can't keep their mouths shut. And not just a few unfortunately.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I can't argue with that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Should have kept it a secret. Now she''ll tell her friends, family and neighbors and you'll have a great big target on your back. Even worse she'll give some of your "extra" supplies to friends, family and neighbors.


Ask Chipper how he know that...:vs_laugh:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I find it funny... not that he believes my wife would sell us out.. but in the fact that if my neighbors find out I will have a target on my back.

Closest neighbors farm 25k acres.. and cattle.. farther to the east.. cattle 5k acres.. west. 2k acres and chickens,goats, horses,... south.. chickens 3k acres....

Long story short.... I am the rural gun nut in these parts.... they all have food for 15 miles....


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> I find it funny... not that he believes my wife would sell us out.. but in the fact that if my neighbors find out I will have a target on my back.
> 
> Closest neighbors farm 25k acres.. and cattle.. farther to the east.. cattle 5k acres.. west. 2k acres and chickens,goats, horses,... south.. chickens 3k acres....
> 
> Long story short.... I am the rural gun nut in these parts.... they all have food for 15 miles....


And the hoards in the city will find out and come your way. Think you can fend them ALL off?


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And the hoards in the city will find out and come your way. Think you can fend them ALL off?


what city????? 1 HR drive to any town with more than 3k people....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> And the hoards in the city will find out and come your way. Think you can fend them ALL off?


and 30 min drive to any town more than 200.... Yes.. I believe I can fend them off.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This thread is worthless without pics, rules are rules


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> This thread is worthless without pics, rules are rules


Yeah, a pic showing him coming out of the closet would be interesting. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> and 30 min drive to any town more than 200.... Yes.. I believe I can fend them off.


Glad to see you can convince yourself you're invincible.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Glad to see you can convince yourself you're invincible.


no not invincible... just aware of the fact there is nobody here... I personally know every person that lives within 15 miles of our farm... and their children.. there is not another soul within a 5 mile circle of our farm.. there are only 3 families in the township. there are no cities..... no hordes of people.. and if there were.. the farmers around us would be on our side... the only place with less people may be Wyoming..


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Actually I can relate to this, I've been prepping and buying extras for a while, the wife went shopping every other day and brought home extra TP at the start of the fake covid19 stuff. Never told her we already had 200 rolls. She was so proud of herself I had to let it go.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Glad to see you can convince yourself you're invincible.


not saying people won't come.. saying our neighbors and unwelcome friends won't. If these droves of people you imagined come from the town 50 miles away... they will find the same fight at every farm on the way. ask yourself... can you safely fire a rifle in the air in every direction and hit nothing? not even a tree for someone to hide behind? no, I'm not invincible... but I am better off than most simply due to my location.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

AquaHull said:


> This thread is worthless without pics, rules are rules


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

double post


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> View attachment 108697


Pics of wife are the rules


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

AquaHull said:


> Pics of wife are the rules


That *IS* the wife.... :vs_laugh:


----------

